# menorah = (η) μενορά, (η) επτάφωτη λυχνία



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Επειδή το άκουσα σε τηλεπαιχνίδι με λάθος άρθρο (*το μενόρα). Οι Εγγλέζοι (και ο Πάπυρος) τονίζουν στο «ο», αλλά πιο συνηθισμένος φαίνεται να είναι ο τονισμός στη λήγουσα, *η μενορά*.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2012)

Αναστασία Λουδάρου: Ιερά Σκεύη Φωτισμού στην Εβραϊκή Θρησκεία και Παράδοση (περιοδικό _Χρονικά_, τεύχος 234).


----------



## pidyo (Jan 19, 2012)

Οι επτάφωτες λυχνίες είναι και συχνότατο διακοσμητικό μοτίβο στα αρχαία επιτύμβια Εβραίων, πολύ χρήσιμο για μας σήμερα σε περιπτώσεις που το κείμενο της επιγραφής δεν προϊδεάζει για την εβραϊκή καταγωγή του νεκρού (π.χ. εδώ, επιγραφή αρ. 4 και εικ. 5.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η _επτάφωτη λυχνία_ είναι, κανονικά, _seven-branched menorah_, αφού διακρίνεται από την _εννεάφωτη (ή οκτάφωτη) λυχνία_, που λέγεται και _*χανουκιά*_ (Hanukkah menorah).


----------

